# Psalters; what is available?



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2006)

Someone asked on another discussion group about psalters (and I reccommended our church's  ) and it got me to wondering, what currently is available? How many psalters are out there if a church was trying to pick one to use in their church? I'll start a list and maybe others can fill in.
1. 1650 Psalter (various versions)
1a. Old Irish Split leaf (forget the details). Is that still in print?
1b. The Comprehensive Psalter
1c. Version without music from TBS.

2. Book of Psalms for Singing (RPCNA).

3. Is the 1912 still out there for sale?


----------



## SRoper (Jul 3, 2006)

Trinity Psalter


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 1. 1650 Psalter (various versions)
> 1a. Old Irish Split leaf (forget the details). Is that still in print?



There is also _The Scottish Psalmody_, similar in format to 1a. It comes in both sol fa (blue) and staff (cranberry). It does not include the "alternative versions", and the set of tunes is somewhat more limited. It is in my opinion an excellent book.

_Jay_


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 3, 2006)

From the recent OPC GA: 



> That the 73rd General Assembly of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church authorize its Committee on Christian Education to seek to develop a Psalter-Hymnal by 2011 (our 75th anniversary) "“ which includes musical settings of all 150 Psalms, in their entirety, with as much accuracy and as little archaic language and confusing syntax as possible "“ for use in our congregations; that it authorize the Committee on Christian Education to appoint a special Psalter-Hymnal committee; and that it grant this special committee a budget of up to $5,000" [per year for committee expenses].


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes; I'd seen that and it looks interesting. And that is quite a budget isn't it? ie. this is a serious endeavor that OPC wants to happen.


> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> From the recent OPC GA:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought it was quite a budget as well, certainly looks like a "serious" amount and commitment to me. 

When John Muether was here last year he advanced the theory that the third generation is now coming about in the OPC. (This was something of a refutation of a theory of inevitable assimilation of groups like the OPC into evangelicalism that Mark Noll has put forth). The second generation flirted with broader evangelicalism, voting to unite with the RPCES in 1975 and the PCA in 1981 and narrowly averting joining the PCA in 1986. The OPC has been moving in a more self-consciously Reformed direction since then and perhaps this psalter is another example of that trend. 

After all, singing Wesley, Watts and even Crosby is hopelessly antiquated by evangelical standards anyway, so I say why not sing the Psalms?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> After all, singing Wesley, Watts and even Crosby is hopelessly antiquated by evangelical standards anyway, so I say why not sing the Psalms?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Someone asked on another discussion group about psalters (and I reccommended our church's  ) and it got me to wondering, what currently is available? How many psalters are out there if a church was trying to pick one to use in their church? I'll start a list and maybe others can fill in.
> 1. 1650 Psalter (various versions)
> 1a. Old Irish Split leaf (forget the details). Is that still in print?
> ...


1a. Wow. I just received my Staff edition about a month ago, and now the website says they are currently out of stock. It is still available in Solpha (or Sol-Fa), however.

3. Yes, Reformation Heritage carries it (see here).

Additionally, there are the new Psalters produced by the PCEA, the FCS, and the RPCI (The Complete Book of Psalms for Singing, Sing Psalms, and The Psalms for Singing: A 21st Century Edition, respectively). All are available from Crown and Covenant.


----------



## Peter (Jul 5, 2006)

FYI, the RPCNA is almost finished making extensive revisions to it's Psalter. I got the chance to sing some of them this weekend.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 5, 2006)

Peter,
Do you have an idea of when it will go to print; before next synod or does it have to have approval at synod before proceeding?


> _Originally posted by Peter_
> FYI, the RPCNA is almost finished making extensive revisions to it's Psalter. I got the chance to sing some of them this weekend.


----------



## kceaster (Jul 5, 2006)

The $5000 is not for the production of the psalter/hymnal, it is for the CE committee to begin the preliminary work. They know it is going to cost way more than that.

This according to the spring meeting of the Presbytery of Ohio.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Peter (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm not sure, sorry Chris. I'll ask my minister Thurs or Sabbath but you can probably ask somebody else that was at synod.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 5, 2006)

Will do; thanks Peter.


> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I'm not sure, sorry Chris. I'll ask my minister Thurs or Sabbath but you can probably ask somebody else that was at synod.


----------

